# breeding location???



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

pond or tank ??

which is better??

tnx


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I don't think your question is being answered because most members have theis fish in a tank and not a pond. A pond is not really necessary, however, the larger the tank the better. Hope that helps.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

barbianj said:


> I don't think your question is being answered because most members have theis fish in a tank and not a pond. A pond is not really necessary, however, the larger the tank the better. Hope that helps.


tnx dude.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you can do pond but you have to worry about heating etc.. and depending how big this pond is how your gonna get the babys out


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

try a agricultural tub by rubbermaid They sell them in 100,150, & 300 gal.


----------

